# Creating softer ground for a Grass ring



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Lonannuniel said:


> Hey guys! we're bringing my horse home this summer, and we have a lovely 200 x 156 ft fenced pasture, it's not 100% flat but there are no steep dips or hills. I was just wondering how I should go about softening the ground. we have a tractor, would tilling the ground up a few times and planting grass seed create a softer ground as opposed to letting the grass grow out naturally after the winter?
> 
> thanks!


If's it's grass now I would ride on it as is. If you do not want grass then spray it to kill the grass and then till or gill but I would ride on it as is. If it is softer it gets muddier while now the rain will run off better


----------

